# K2 Maysis fitting issues



## Blake Bohner

Deep south boarder here trying to prepare for my annual pilgrimage to the hill. I'm trying to get my gear ready for this season ( I don't get the chance to do much riding, maybe 4 days a year), but I picked up a pair of K2 Maysis about a year ago. When I first got them I thought they felt a bit snug but the size up was definitely too big, my toes didn't even scrape the liner. Both on the slopes and walking around I can feel pressure on the top of my foot and sides of my toes. After a while I sometimes feel like I have some sock caught between my toes when I don't. I mainly wear my stance snowboard socks. My toes get a little tingly sometimes too. It was my understanding that K2's were wide and tall as far as boots go. I've seen all sorts of solutions so I'm wondering which is best?

1. Get new boots, I'd prefer to get these to work.

2. Let them pack out, I'm wondering if this will be enough, and if there is any way too speed it up so that I can be comfortable??

3. Insoles. My only fear here is that I already have pressure on the top of my foot, wouldn't this put more onto it?

4. I'm cranking down too hard. I don't think this is the case as even when I feel like my boots are too loose I feel a little pressure on top/sides of my foot. 

Any tips from those more experienced?


----------



## jerry gnarcia

Blake Bohner said:


> Deep south boarder here trying to prepare for my annual pilgrimage to the hill. I'm trying to get my gear ready for this season ( I don't get the chance to do much riding, maybe 4 days a year), but I picked up a pair of K2 Maysis about a year ago. When I first got them I thought they felt a bit snug but the size up was definitely too big, my toes didn't even scrape the liner. Both on the slopes and walking around I can feel pressure on the top of my foot and sides of my toes. After a while I sometimes feel like I have some sock caught between my toes when I don't. I mainly wear my stance snowboard socks. My toes get a little tingly sometimes too. It was my understanding that K2's were wide and tall as far as boots go. I've seen all sorts of solutions so I'm wondering which is best?
> 
> 1. Get new boots, I'd prefer to get these to work.
> 
> 2. Let them pack out, I'm wondering if this will be enough, and if there is any way too speed it up so that I can be comfortable??
> 
> 3. Insoles. My only fear here is that I already have pressure on the top of my foot, wouldn't this put more onto it?
> 
> 4. I'm cranking down too hard. I don't think this is the case as even when I feel like my boots are too loose I feel a little pressure on top/sides of my foot.
> 
> Any tips from those more experienced?


I wear K2 Thraxis boots. They fit me pretty well when new, but tend to pack out quicker than I'd like. Last year I tried getting Maysis and holy hell did they ever hurt my feet. Way too tight even after heat molding and having the Boa quite loose. I returned them to REI after a day and got the Thraxis again.

Goes to show you that different models of the same brand and same year can fit significantly different.

You can try heat molding before you give up on them. That was enough to make them work for a buddy of mine and he loves his.


----------



## kriegs13

Maysis is my go to.

-How many days do you have on them so far?
-Have you tried a heat mold?
-Have you tried adjusting the Conda (the plastic piece controlled by the second boa) further up from your ankle?
-Insoles won't usually decrease space for the toes. Shred soles, for example, really only beef up the arch support with other key points thrown in.
-Are your stance socks particularly thick?


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Maysis is my go to.
> 
> -How many days do you have on them so far?
> -Have you tried a heat mold?
> -Have you tried adjusting the Conda (the plastic piece controlled by the second boa) further up from your ankle?
> -Insoles won't usually decrease space for the toes. Shred soles, for example, really only beef up the arch support with other key points thrown in.
> -Are your stance socks particularly thick?


These are pretty fresh, got them towards the end of last season, so probably about 4-5. Also my first "new" boot.

I did get them molded when I bought them, but it didn't seem to be much of a change which was surprising. 

I haven't, but I certainly will try that, how high is too high?

I would like to try some insoles to see if that helps any, I fear that my foot may be flattening out in the boot too much. 

Lastly, they don't seem too thick, definitely thicker than your average sock however.


----------



## Blake Bohner

jerry gnarcia said:


> I wear K2 Thraxis boots. They fit me pretty well when new, but tend to pack out quicker than I'd like. Last year I tried getting Maysis and holy hell did they ever hurt my feet. Way too tight even after heat molding and having the Boa quite loose. I returned them to REI after a day and got the Thraxis again.
> 
> Goes to show you that different models of the same brand and same year can fit significantly different.
> 
> You can try heat molding before you give up on them. That was enough to make them work for a buddy of mine and he loves his.


I had them heat molded when I bought them, but it didn't seem to make a significant difference. Do you remember what about them hurt your feet?


----------



## kriegs13

Give them some time. You don't want them to be 100% comfortable at first. They will pack out and be in a better place after another 5 or 6 days assuming you put full days on them. Check out shred soles and super feet. Shred soles are snowboarder owned and run and only cost like $25. Never used super feet myself but they have a solid reputation.


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Give them some time. You don't want them to be 100% comfortable at first. They will pack out and be in a better place after another 5 or 6 days assuming you put full days on them. Check out shred soles and super feet. Shred soles are snowboarder owned and run and only cost like $25. Never used super feet myself but they have a solid reputation.


Just out of curiosity, what is it about the insoles that would help prevent the pressure on my feet? 
I'm definitely looking into them, for the price if they can help out you can't beat it. I've just heard that numbness from boots being too tight is a no go.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is it about the insoles that would help prevent the pressure on my feet?
> I'm definitely looking into them, for the price if they can help out you can't beat it. I've just heard that numbness from boots being too tight is a no go.


Not sure that it definitely would. I found the shreds to have a slightly smaller toe area than the stock maysis insoles.


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Not sure that it definitely would. I found the shreds to have a slightly smaller toe area than the stock maysis insoles.


I appreciate all the feedback. I went ahead and picked up a pair of shredsoles. I'm hoping they pull my toes back a bit, I should have them Thursday. The more I think about it the more confused I get. My mondopoint size is around 270, which would put me in a 9.5 boot. My boots are 9.5s, but my toes are still pushed up to the liner.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. I went ahead and picked up a pair of shredsoles. I'm hoping they pull my toes back a bit, I should have them Thursday. The more I think about it the more confused I get. My mondopoint size is around 270, which would put me in a 9.5 boot. My boots are 9.5s, but my toes are still pushed up to the liner.


Hi Blake,

270 would be size 9. We should start by getting a very accurate barefoot width and length measurement.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback. I went ahead and picked up a pair of shredsoles. I'm hoping they pull my toes back a bit, I should have them Thursday. The more I think about it the more confused I get. My mondopoint size is around 270, which would put me in a 9.5 boot. My boots are 9.5s, but my toes are still pushed up to the liner.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blake,
> 
> 270 would be size 9. We should start by getting a very accurate barefoot width and length measurement.
Click to expand...

Here we go, had to grab these real quickly this morning. According to these measurements my boots are a half size too large, but to my feet this certainly doesn't seem the case. I usually wear light cushion socks, last night I tried them with a pair of dress socks which seemed to make worlds of difference. Any super thin sock recommendations?


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> Here we go, had to grab these real quickly this morning. According to these measurements my boots are a half size too large, but to my feet this certainly doesn't seem the case. I usually wear light cushion socks, last night I tried them with a pair of dress socks which seemed to make worlds of difference. Any super thin sock recommendations?


Hi Blake,

From your length image the foot pictured appears to be under 26.5 (Mondo 265) which is size 8.5 in snowboard boots. 

Please measure both feet (length and width) and for width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral side (outside) of your foot. Please measure in cm (or mm) if possible.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, had to grab these real quickly this morning. According to these measurements my boots are a half size too large, but to my feet this certainly doesn't seem the case. I usually wear light cushion socks, last night I tried them with a pair of dress socks which seemed to make worlds of difference. Any super thin sock recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blake,
> 
> From your length image the foot pictured appears to be under 26.5 (Mondo 265) which is size 8.5 in snowboard boots.
> 
> Please measure both feet (length and width) and for width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral side (outside) of your foot. Please measure in cm (or mm) if possible.
Click to expand...

Wiredsport I took my measurements again, and you seem to be correct, I'm just under 26.5 cm in lenagth, and 9.5cm in width. As I stated before I only get to ride about 3-5 days a year, and I can't fathom putting on a pair of 8.5s. What would your recommendation be?? 
If I am doomed to need a smaller boot, I'd prefer to order them (I know) so I can get them fairly broken in before my trip.


----------



## Blake Bohner

To add a little more information to this. I tried my 9.5s on again today. I have no discomfort or numbness, and I don't experience any heel lift either. This just further makes me wonder if there is something going on here causing these boots to be a decent, albeit not "normal" fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blake,

Please post up the pictures of your width measurements taken as described above. I want to confirm that before we go further.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> Please post up the pictures of your width measurements taken as described above. I want to confirm that before we go further.


Here we go. 

Right foot: 26.5 cm
9.5cm
Left foot: 26.3-4 cm
9 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blake,

Your feet are overlapping the molding which will give an incorrect measurement. Please repeat on a vertical wall with no molding.

Also, if your feet are widest at the toes please measure there.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> Your feet are overlapping the molding which will give an incorrect measurement. Please repeat on a vertical wall with no molding.
> 
> Also, if your feet are widest at the toes please measure there.


Here?s some shots up against a flat wall. My right foot is the larger of the two. Thanks for all of the pro help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blake,

You are a 265 Mondo (size 8.5) at a "normal" D width. For reference, have your boots been heat molded? Please upload a photo of the sizing tag inside the boot/liner.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> You are a 265 Mondo (size 8.5) at a "normal" D width. For reference, have your boots been heat molded? Please upload a photo of the sizing tag inside the boot/liner.


They have been heat molded. They also seem to have opened up as my toes are no longer numb or in pain. I can?t imagine riding comfortably in 8.5s. At least not until they?ve opened up a serious amount, which I don?t ride enough to do it seems. Unless my discomfort was merely from overtightening, I could have sworn that smaller sizes felt far too short. 

Do you know if the maysis is a ?D? width boot?

My current shells and liners are 9.5US. I will update with a photo this afternoon.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blake,

How many days do you have on your current boots? Boots will pack out ~ 1cm (1 full boot size) over the first two weeks of riding. While K2 makes no notes about width, the Maysis is a standard fit boot that matches well with D width feet.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> How many days do you have on your current boots? Boots will pack out ~ 1cm (1 full boot size) over the first two weeks of riding. While K2 makes no notes about width, the Maysis is a standard fit boot that matches well with D width feet.


I only have about 5 days on these boots. While they feel snug, your advice that I belong in a full size smaller has me afraid that these are either hindering my riding, or can potentially cause damage to my feet. 

While I would prefer to get properly fitting boots in a shop, I would rather order the ones that fit so that I have time to break them in before I hit the hill again. I want to ensure a good fit, but seeing as I feel secure in a boot larger than I?m meant to be, I?m Afraid my judgement may not be sound haha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Blake Bohner said:


> Deep south boarder here trying to prepare for my annual pilgrimage to the hill. I'm trying to get my gear ready for this season ( I don't get the chance to do much riding, maybe 4 days a year), but I picked up a pair of K2 Maysis about a year ago. When I first got them I thought they felt a bit snug but the size up was definitely too big, my toes didn't even scrape the liner. Both on the slopes and walking around I can feel pressure on the top of my foot and sides of my toes. After a while I sometimes feel like I have some sock caught between my toes when I don't. I mainly wear my stance snowboard socks. My toes get a little tingly sometimes too. It was my understanding that K2's were wide and tall as far as boots go. I've seen all sorts of solutions so I'm wondering which is best?
> 
> 1. Get new boots, I'd prefer to get these to work.
> 
> 2. Let them pack out, I'm wondering if this will be enough, and if there is any way too speed it up so that I can be comfortable??
> 
> 3. Insoles. My only fear here is that I already have pressure on the top of my foot, wouldn't this put more onto it?
> 
> 4. I'm cranking down too hard. I don't think this is the case as even when I feel like my boots are too loose I feel a little pressure on top/sides of my foot.
> 
> Any tips from those more experienced?


I'm not bothering reading any of the other responses. Waste of my time. 

1. Get insoles because the stock insole is a fucking joke. Part of the issue you're probably experiencing is arch collapse from the Boa and Boa Conda cramping down on the foot. 
2. Heat mold the liner in the proper toes elevated position with ankles bent forward so to sink deeper into the heel pocket. This will speed up the packout and could fix these minor issues. 
3. Adjust the Boa Conda internal harness properly ( you can do this before steps 1 and 2 depending on what you're looking to get out of it performance wise.)
4. If the above steps do not seem to be working I suggest a small heel wedge put in under the new insole you put in. This will elevate the ankle higher and slightly pull the toes back inside the liner. 
5. If issue still persists find out if you have some weird foot disorder or try to locate where you nerve points are. You can then go to a competent boot fitter and explain these issues to them and they could theoretically build a nerve bridge bypass (this is time intensive and I don't recommend this to most people, but I've made hundreds of these over the years) 
6. If issue still persists get robot legs. It's a real risky procedure, but totally worth it.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> You are a 265 Mondo (size 8.5) at a "normal" D width. For reference, have your boots been heat molded? Please upload a photo of the sizing tag inside the boot/liner.


Here you go. When I stand up straight in these, my toes do shove into the front of the liners. If they are too big any idea why this is still happening?? 

I?m considering ordering both 8.5s and 9s to feel the difference, and returning those that don?t fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blake,

Got it. A few notes. Boots cannot be broken in at home. After only 5 days your current boots are not yet broken in. They still have a lot of packing out to do. Based on your measurements (which I believe we have now confirmed well) you are a Mondo 265 (8.5) at a "normal" D width. A 26.5 cm foot is the largest foot measuremnt in the range for 265 Mondo (8.5). The range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm. If your foot was 1 mm larger you would be a Mondo 270 (size 9). In a performance fit boot (such as the Maysis) your Mondo size will be a very snug fit by design, especially if you are the largest size in the range. That often feels surprising to a newer rider. 

What you are experiencing is very common. What at first feels surprisingly snug is later viewed as a correct fit and when the boots break in the extra room is often a disappointment. I think it is likely that you will continue to downsize until you are riding your Mondo size. This is a process.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> Got it. A few notes. Boots cannot be broken in at home. After only 5 days your current boots are not yet broken in. They still have a lot of packing out to do. Based on your measurements (which I believe we have now confirmed well) you are a Mondo 265 (8.5) at a "normal" D width. A 26.5 cm foot is the largest foot measuremnt in the range for 265 Mondo (8.5). The range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm. If your foot was 1 mm larger you would be a Mondo 270 (size 9). In a performance fit boot (such as the Maysis) your Mondo size will be a very snug fit by design, especially if you are the largest size in the range. That often feels surprising to a newer rider.
> 
> What you are experiencing is very common. What at first feels surprisingly snug is later viewed as a correct fit and when the boots break in the extra room is often a disappointment. I think it is likely that you will continue to downsize until you are riding your Mondo size. This is a process.


I definitely appreciate all of the guidance more than you know. Based on your recommendation I did go ahead and order the boots, both sizes, for my own peace of mind although you're the professional and I'm positive that you are correct. I will be able to get these heat molded come the winter season. Can you offer any advice on the things that I should actually be on the lookout for this time around when I try on my boots so that I can be sure we've made the correct choice? 

I'm also a little concerned as I have a high instep, I haven't been able to find much information on the boot in this regard.

And of course I will update this thread when they come in some time next week.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yu bet,

Here is a snip from our fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Yu bet,
> 
> Here is a snip from our fit tips:
> 
> Your boots should be snug!
> The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


This is excellent! Thanks so much Wiredsport, I'm looking forward to trying out these tips with my new boots. When I bought my current boots (a size too large apparently) I suffered from numbness and what seemed to be pressure points on the sides and top of my foot which should not happen with these oversized boots. Perhaps the "Conda" system was in the wrong spot/too low across the top of my foot for my instep?? I'm hoping that this is something that can be resolved in the smaller boots.

Perhaps I cranked down to hard to compensate for the looseness/heel not staying in the pocket.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> This is excellent! Thanks so much Wiredsport, I'm looking forward to trying out these tips with my new boots. When I bought my current boots (a size too large apparently) I suffered from numbness and what seemed to be pressure points on the sides and top of my foot which should not happen with these oversized boots. Perhaps the "Conda" system was in the wrong spot/too low across the top of my foot for my instep?? I'm hoping that this is something that can be resolved in the smaller boots.
> 
> Perhaps I cranked down to hard to compensate for the looseness/heel not staying in the pocket.


Hi Blake,

Are you tied in to the K2's? Internal harnesses and mechanisms can cause many issues unrelated to sizing. I would highly suggest that you try on your Mondo size in some other systems.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> Are you tied in to the K2's? Internal harnesses and mechanisms can cause many issues unrelated to sizing. I would highly suggest that you try on your Mondo size in some other systems.


Not necessarily, I did order the smaller sizes however after reading how pleased people were with the Maysis. Myself included, the boots are cozy, but if these don't work perhaps I will have to wait it out until I can get in a shop. The issue I run into obviously is that I want to hit the hill as soon as I can once my trip happens so I would prefer to have this settled before.

Not to mention it was a sale on last years' Maysis that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> Not necessarily, I did order the smaller sizes however after reading how pleased people were with the Maysis. Myself included, the boots are cozy, but if these don't work perhaps I will have to wait it out until I can get in a shop. The issue I run into obviously is that I want to hit the hill as soon as I can once my trip happens so I would prefer to have this settled before.
> 
> Not to mention it was a sale on last years' Maysis that I couldn't pass up.


Blake,

With the Maysis there are added internal and external j bars, a harness (urethane, cordage and solid loops). This adds complexity and these elements are not heat moldable and and do not break in like the EVA liner. While this design may work well for some feet, you are experiencing discomfort in a full size larger than your Mondo size. That being the case I would suggest that you switch it up.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, I did order the smaller sizes however after reading how pleased people were with the Maysis. Myself included, the boots are cozy, but if these don't work perhaps I will have to wait it out until I can get in a shop. The issue I run into obviously is that I want to hit the hill as soon as I can once my trip happens so I would prefer to have this settled before.
> 
> Not to mention it was a sale on last years' Maysis that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> Blake,
> 
> With the Maysis there are added internal and external j bars, a harness (urethane, cordage and solid loops). This adds complexity and these elements are not heat moldable and and do not break in like the EVA liner. While this design may work well for some feet, you are experiencing discomfort in a full size larger than your Mondo size. That being the case I would suggest that you switch it up.
Click to expand...

Thanks Wiredsport, you raise a good point. The other sizes of the Maysis should be here on Friday so I will try them then. If they do cause issues, do you have any recommendations on a boot that may work a bit better for me?


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Blake,
> 
> With the Maysis there are added internal and external j bars, a harness (urethane, cordage and solid loops). This adds complexity and these elements are not heat moldable and and do not break in like the EVA liner. While this design may work well for some feet, you are experiencing discomfort in a full size larger than your Mondo size. That being the case I would suggest that you switch it up.



Wiredsport,

My new boots arrived! Both the size 8.5 and size 9. I'm going to spend some serious time in them tonight, but I have my initial impressions on both of them. In the 8.5 I don't feel the pressure point on my instep from the conda, at least not right away, but it does seem to feel like my pinky toe is being pressed into my other toes on my right foot. I'm not sure what the cause for this could be as we have established that I have a normal width foot. Other than that the boot seems to offer firm pressure across the rest of my foot. Putting on the size 9 I felt as if the fit was where it should be though. No pressure points, my toes were brushing the end of the liner standing straight where they felt a bit more pressed in the 8.5, and my toes did not feel squeezed.

I plan to try the 8.5s on with thinner socks than my typical snowboard socks this evening to see if it makes a difference.
Does this sound like anything abnormal when it comes to fitting to you?


----------



## kriegs13

I personally like them quite snug at first. Pressure points could be a warning sign if they're nagging but it's hard to tell in this case. Keep in mind that after a heat mold or days of riding, things are going to expand a bit. I didn't get a heat mold on my last pair and they were tight. I just rode the first few days without completely tightening the boot while keeping the conda as tight as comfort allowed.


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> I personally like them quite snug at first. Pressure points could be a warning sign if they're nagging but it's hard to tell in this case. Keep in mind that after a heat mold or days of riding, things are going to expand a bit. I didn't get a heat mold on my last pair and they were tight. I just rode the first few days without completely tightening the boot while keeping the conda as tight as comfort allowed.


I'm currently strapped into the 8.5s. They definitely feel a little bit snug. No numbness yet, but I definitely feel cramped. Honestly they feel like the perfect fit if I take the sole of them out, where the 9s feel the same with the sole in. I'm not too sure what to make of what I'm experiencing.


----------



## Deacon

Don’t ignore BA’s advice, he and WS know a ton about fitting boots. I may have missed it, but your socks sound thick to me (in addition to all the other stuff).


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> My new boots arrived! Both the size 8.5 and size 9. I'm going to spend some serious time in them tonight, but I have my initial impressions on both of them. In the 8.5 I don't feel the pressure point on my instep from the conda, at least not right away, but it does seem to feel like my pinky toe is being pressed into my other toes on my right foot. I'm not sure what the cause for this could be as we have established that I have a normal width foot. Other than that the boot seems to offer firm pressure across the rest of my foot. Putting on the size 9 I felt as if the fit was where it should be though. No pressure points, my toes were brushing the end of the liner standing straight where they felt a bit more pressed in the 8.5, and my toes did not feel squeezed.
> 
> I plan to try the 8.5s on with thinner socks than my typical snowboard socks this evening to see if it makes a difference.
> Does this sound like anything abnormal when it comes to fitting to you?


This is entirely normal. Just brushing the end is far too large. My suggestion remains that you take your Mondo size (8.5) for an immediate heat fit and ride them with confidence. Pasting this again because it bears repeating .

What you are experiencing is very common. What at first feels surprisingly snug is later viewed as a correct fit and when the boots break in the extra room is often a disappointment. I think it is likely that you will continue to downsize until you are riding your Mondo size. This is a process.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> This is entirely normal. Just brushing the end is far too large. My suggestion remains that you take your Mondo size (8.5) for an immediate heat fit and ride them with confidence. Pasting this again because it bears repeating .
> 
> What you are experiencing is very common. What at first feels surprisingly snug is later viewed as a correct fit and when the boots break in the extra room is often a disappointment. I think it is likely that you will continue to downsize until you are riding your Mondo size. This is a process.


Thanks Wiredsport. I won't be able to heat fit the boots until the end of December when I take my trip. I was thinking the 8.5 were a better fit since my smaller foot seemed a bit too loose in the 9s. I also picked up some insoles (shredsoles) that I was hoping would help any issues as well as add comfort, but when I put them in the smaller size boots they seem to cut down volume to the point that my instep and toe box are pressing uncomfortably into the top of my liner.

Is there any way to alleviate this, so that I can add some arch support while I ride?


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> Thanks Wiredsport. I won't be able to heat fit the boots until the end of December when I take my trip. I was thinking the 8.5 were a better fit since my smaller foot seemed a bit too loose in the 9s. I also picked up some insoles (shredsoles) that I was hoping would help any issues as well as add comfort, but when I put them in the smaller size boots they seem to cut down volume to the point that my instep and toe box are pressing uncomfortably into the top of my liner.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to alleviate this, so that I can add some arch support while I ride?




What size soles did you get? They may need to be trimmed down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> What size soles did you get? They may need to be trimmed down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did have to trim them down as they were originally fitting in my 9.5s. They fit lengthwise perfectly on top of my 8.5 insole, what I am experiencing is that they seem to be "lifting" my foot up significantly causing the top portion of my foot to be extra pressed into the top of my liner.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> I did have to trim them down as they were originally fitting in my 9.5s. They fit lengthwise perfectly on top of my 8.5 insole, what I am experiencing is that they seem to be "lifting" my foot up significantly causing the top portion of my foot to be extra pressed into the top of my liner.




They do have quite a bit of arch support. I noticed it too but before dialing in, I pulled the conda panel all the way up and let it tighten down to where it felt good. Obviously different feet but maybe worth trying. Or is the pressure coming before even dialing in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> They do have quite a bit of arch support. I noticed it too but before dialing in, I pulled the conda panel all the way up and let it tighten down to where it felt good. Obviously different feet but maybe worth trying. Or is the pressure coming before even dialing in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely feel some pressure when I first drop in to the boot. I feel like if I dialed the conda in, it may wrench down on those veins on top of my foot after extended wear. I can do some more testing with the insoles this evening. I feel like the conda on this model doesn't have as much play as the one on my 2015 model. Also Kriegs, do you tighten your Conda BOA first, or your shell BOA? 

My largest concerns are the pressingsof my pinky toe into my other toes, and as much as I would like to use insoles, the added pressure from the ones that I have currently.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> I definitely feel some pressure when I first drop in to the boot. I feel like if I dialed the conda in, it may wrench down on those veins on top of my foot after extended wear. I can do some more testing with the insoles this evening. I feel like the conda on this model doesn't have as much play as the one on my 2015 model. Also Kriegs, do you tighten your Conda BOA first, or your shell BOA?
> 
> 
> 
> My largest concerns are the pressingsof my pinky toe into my other toes, and as much as I would like to use insoles, the added pressure from the ones that I have currently.




Conda boa first (after kicking the heel in to the ground a few times) then shell. I like a snug heel hold situation then I tighten the shells to however I’m feeling. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Conda boa first (after kicking the heel in to the ground a few times) then shell. I like a snug heel hold situation then I tighten the shells to however I’m feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on. I'll definitley give both ways a try when I get home. I'm all for heel hold, but not so much for a super tight conda around my high (ish?) instep. And since I don't get to ride too much annually, I won't be able to pack the boots out to their (true) size quickly so I'm trying to make sure I'm as well set/comfortable when I can finally have my first day on the hill after Christmas. Any and all tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> Right on. I'll definitley give both ways a try when I get home. I'm all for heel hold, but not so much for a super tight conda around my high (ish?) instep. And since I don't get to ride too much annually, I won't be able to pack the boots out to their (true) size quickly so I'm trying to make sure I'm as well set/comfortable when I can finally have my first day on the hill after Christmas. Any and all tips are greatly appreciated




It’s entirely possible the shred soles just aren’t for you. If the boots feel fine with the stock insole then ride it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> It’s entirely possible the shred soles just aren’t for you. If the boots feel fine with the stock insole then ride it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was feeling! After I do some more testing with and without them tonight I think I'll be in a better position as well. I'm glad that the 8.5s are pretty much where i've settled on account of them eventually packing out to feel like the 9s. My only other preliminary concern, i guess, is that maybe a heat fit with the shredsoles could re position some of that foam away from my instep making it rideable, but if it ends up not being a fix then I could potentially have too much "negative" space on top of my foot.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Blake Bohner said:


> That's what I was feeling! After I do some more testing with and without them tonight I think I'll be in a better position as well. I'm glad that the 8.5s are pretty much where i've settled on account of them eventually packing out to feel like the 9s. My only other preliminary concern, i guess, is that maybe a heat fit with the shredsoles could re position some of that foam away from my instep making it rideable, but if it ends up not being a fix then I could potentially have too much "negative" space on top of my foot.


Edit: 
After listening to everyone's advice, I've decided that the 8.5s are definitely the right fit for me. I spent some time in them with my ShredSoles inside and it seems the pressure is not as severe as I had anticipated after working to get them dialed in correctly. Very snug, but not uncomfortable. The only issue now is that I can sometimes feel a minor pressure point on my instep from the Conda system, sometimes it goes away and I believe this is an issue of me needing to find the sweet spot between positioning and tightening.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> Edit:
> 
> After listening to everyone's advice, I've decided that the 8.5s are definitely the right fit for me. I spent some time in them with my ShredSoles inside and it seems the pressure is not as severe as I had anticipated after working to get them dialed in correctly. Very snug, but not uncomfortable. The only issue now is that I can sometimes feel a minor pressure point on my instep from the Conda system, sometimes it goes away and I believe this is an issue of me needing to find the sweet spot between positioning and tightening.




Yes. It took me a bit to find the sweet spot for the conda. Expect to need adjustments after your first few runs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Yes. It took me a bit to find the sweet spot for the conda. Expect to need adjustments after your first few runs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still doing some experimenting on this. Definitely haven't been able to get that pressure on my navicular bone to go away. Not sure if this is because the boots are still fresh, but when I drop into stance I can definitely feel it a bit more. I've narrowed it down to the tongue pressing the conda into my foot, not the conda itself. Next up is extended wear with ultralight socks and the stock insole once again.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

I'm surprised more emphasis hasn't been put on the sock thickness. In addition to all of the good info from Wiredsport, get the thinnest possible socks you can find. It makes a world of difference. I wear smartwool ultra light or whatever their thinnest is. If you can find a boot where you have a snug fit while wearing the thinnest possible sock, that's an ideal situation. 

At some point, you will likely wear them in too much, and things will get loose, and you'll be fighting between over-tightening and still keeping your foot stable. At that point, go to the next thickest sock to buy some more time. Once those get sloppy, you're pretty much done though. That's been my experience anyway, your feet may vary. Although I think this is less of a problem if you're in a .5 size, so you might be lucky. The reason being .0 and .5 have the same shell, and they compensate on the .0 with either a thicker liner or sometimes even just an insole, which is not as good as fitting closer to the shell itself.

To relate my experience on those boots again, I measured at a regular width D, and my feet hurt so bad that it was well beyond the "they're supposed to be a bit uncomfortable until you break them in" idea. Oddly, trying them on didn't hurt at all, but once I tried to actually snowboard is when the pain came on. This happens a lot for me when boots are a little too narrow, and I think it's related to having low arches in my case.

BTW, I actually ended up cutting out that plastic conda piece and throwing it in the garbage because of the top of foot irritation as well. I didn't feel it was doing anything, and getting blood to my foot was a priority. But, it's better to do that before heat molding I think. The conda makes an imprint wherever you heat mold, so re-adjusting it to get more comfort doesn't really work. I liked it better a few years ago when they used fabric for that instead of plastic.

Footbeds are awesome, but probably won't make much difference with that problem, and might make it worse. Probably have to heat mold after you get them, and you don't want to do that too many times. Also, pretty much everyone makes footbeds wrong anyway. But if you have a good strong/normal arch, this probably isn't an issue.


----------



## Blake Bohner

jerry gnarcia said:


> I'm surprised more emphasis hasn't been put on the sock thickness. In addition to all of the good info from Wiredsport, get the thinnest possible socks you can find. It makes a world of difference. I wear smartwool ultra light or whatever their thinnest is. If you can find a boot where you have a snug fit while wearing the thinnest possible sock, that's an ideal situation.
> 
> At some point, you will likely wear them in too much, and things will get loose, and you'll be fighting between over-tightening and still keeping your foot stable. At that point, go to the next thickest sock to buy some more time. Once those get sloppy, you're pretty much done though. That's been my experience anyway, your feet may vary. Although I think this is less of a problem if you're in a .5 size, so you might be lucky. The reason being .0 and .5 have the same shell, and they compensate on the .0 with either a thicker liner or sometimes even just an insole, which is not as good as fitting closer to the shell itself.
> 
> To relate my experience on those boots again, I measured at a regular width D, and my feet hurt so bad that it was well beyond the "they're supposed to be a bit uncomfortable until you break them in" idea. Oddly, trying them on didn't hurt at all, but once I tried to actually snowboard is when the pain came on. This happens a lot for me when boots are a little too narrow, and I think it's related to having low arches in my case.
> 
> BTW, I actually ended up cutting out that plastic conda piece and throwing it in the garbage because of the top of foot irritation as well. I didn't feel it was doing anything, and getting blood to my foot was a priority. But, it's better to do that before heat molding I think. The conda makes an imprint wherever you heat mold, so re-adjusting it to get more comfort doesn't really work. I liked it better a few years ago when they used fabric for that instead of plastic.
> 
> Footbeds are awesome, but probably won't make much difference with that problem, and might make it worse. Probably have to heat mold after you get them, and you don't want to do that too many times. Also, pretty much everyone makes footbeds wrong anyway. But if you have a good strong/normal arch, this probably isn't an issue.


I've been getting pretty familiar with my boots and how I need to do them up, and it seems like they may actually work out. I too wear smartwool ultralights. I also have footbeds, that seem to have helped me out. One thing that has me worried that I hadn't thought of is the conda during heat molding, that has me a bit worried, but I could juts not do it up tightly at all and that could potentially avoid that issue? I don't really have the foot pain on my instep anymore, I feel a bit of firmness if I flex them super hard, but that's all. Hoping these work out for my trip in December, but it seems positive so far I guess.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> . One thing that has me worried that I hadn't thought of is the conda during heat molding, that has me a bit worried, but I could juts not do it up tightly at all and that could potentially avoid that issue?




What about it worries you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> What about it worries you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Specifically the point that was brought up about the liner being compressed by the conda during heat molding. I feel like I have found a happy place with the way I tighten it vs the shell, but I would hate for it to be done up incorrectly during the heat molding process and cause an issue of some sort as jerry suggested.


----------



## kriegs13

Blake Bohner said:


> Specifically the point that was brought up about the liner being compressed by the conda during heat molding. I feel like I have found a happy place with the way I tighten it vs the shell, but I would hate for it to be done up incorrectly during the heat molding process and cause an issue of some sort as jerry suggested.




Ah gotcha. Missed that. Couldn’t tell ya. I didn’t heatmold mine. They were great for me from the get go. Not saying you shouldn’t get yours done though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Bohner

kriegs13 said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically the point that was brought up about the liner being compressed by the conda during heat molding. I feel like I have found a happy place with the way I tighten it vs the shell, but I would hate for it to be done up incorrectly during the heat molding process and cause an issue of some sort as jerry suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gotcha. Missed that. Couldn?t tell ya. I didn?t heatmold mine. They were great for me from the get go. Not saying you shouldn?t get yours done though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Gotcha, yeah I?ve been pretty cozy in mine, definitely have a snug fit, I couldn?t wear these with socks any thicker than the ones I have. I was able to rock them around the house for quite a while yesterday, if I tighten them the wrong way I do get a bit of discomfort, mainly mild hot spots on the ball of my foot that goes away if I move around. Just hoping they stay that nice when I put them to work on the hill.


----------



## John M.

Wiredsport said:


> This is entirely normal. Just brushing the end is far too large. My suggestion remains that you take your Mondo size (8.5) for an immediate heat fit and ride them with confidence. Pasting this again because it bears repeating .
> 
> What you are experiencing is very common. What at first feels surprisingly snug is later viewed as a correct fit and when the boots break in the extra room is often a disappointment. I think it is likely that you will continue to downsize until you are riding your Mondo size. This is a process.


I have a similar issue. Problem is my left foot is 26.4cm and my right foot is 26.8cm. Do you think I should get the 8.5 or 9?


----------



## Wiredsport

imoldov said:


> I have a similar issue. Problem is my left foot is 26.4cm and my right foot is 26.8cm. Do you think I should get the 8.5 or 9?


26.8 is a mid range Mondo 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. I would suggest Mondo 270 for you.

STOKED!


----------



## John M.

Wiredsport said:


> 26.8 is a mid range Mondo 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. I would suggest Mondo 270 for you.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for your answer! I already ordered and tried the US9/270 as I thought that was the right size as well, but I started to have some second thoughts since my left foot seemed a little too loose because of the pretty big difference. When standing in riding position, the right foot seems exactly right with end of toes slightly touching the liner but the left one has a bit of a gap. I was thinking that maybe I could get the 8.5 to fit my left foot perfectly and hope for the right one to adjust as they pack out. But from your answer I'm assuming they wouldn't pack out that much so it's advisable to fit the biggest foot, right?


----------



## kriegs13

imoldov said:


> Thanks for your answer! I already ordered and tried the US9/270 as I thought that was the right size as well, but I started to have some second thoughts since my left foot seemed a little too loose because of the pretty big difference. When standing in riding position, the right foot seems exactly right with end of toes slightly touching the liner but the left one has a bit of a gap. I was thinking that maybe I could get the 8.5 to fit my left foot perfectly and hope for the right one to adjust as they pack out. But from your answer I'm assuming they wouldn't pack out that much so it's advisable to fit the biggest foot, right?




My brother is in your boat and tried his damndest to roll with the smaller of his two sizes. Made riding unbearable for him. He ended up going with the bigger foot size. For the boot with more room we added shred sole heel risers and he uses a thicker superfeet insole in that boot and when needed, one extra sock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

John M. said:


> Thanks for your answer! I already ordered and tried the US9/270 as I thought that was the right size as well, but I started to have some second thoughts since my left foot seemed a little too loose because of the pretty big difference. When standing in riding position, the right foot seems exactly right with end of toes slightly touching the liner but the left one has a bit of a gap. I was thinking that maybe I could get the 8.5 to fit my left foot perfectly and hope for the right one to adjust as they pack out. But from your answer I'm assuming they wouldn't pack out that much so it's advisable to fit the biggest foot, right?


Please post up images of your measurements (length and width) for each foot.


----------



## John M.

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up images of your measurements (length and width) for each foot.


Not sure how relevant this is, but as you can see my longest toe is the second one. However after trying the boots multiple times, it feels like size 9 is the correct size for me.

Width is ~ 11cm for each foot.



kriegs13 said:


> My brother is in your boat and tried his damndest to roll with the smaller of his two sizes. Made riding unbearable for him. He ended up going with the bigger foot size. For the boot with more room we added shred sole heel risers and he uses a thicker superfeet insole in that boot and when needed, one extra sock.


Thanks for the tips! Will definitely try this as well.


----------



## Wiredsport

John M. said:


> Width is ~ 11cm for each foot.


I believe your feet are 10.5 Wide rather than 11 (you have a trick measuring tape ). Please confirm.


----------



## John M.

Wiredsport said:


> I believe your feet are 10.5 Wide rather than 11 (you have a trick measuring tape ). Please confirm.


Sorry, my bad. I wanted to say ~ 10cm. Probably between 10-10.2


----------



## Wiredsport

John M. said:


> Sorry, my bad. I wanted to say ~ 10cm. Probably between 10-10.2


That makes more sense. I would not suggest pushing it down any further. You are in the correct size (mid range) on one foot and are just below the 5 mm range for a half size on the other. That is quite common. Ride 'em.

STOKED!


----------

